# Manual Eject of stock 6-disc changer



## mk4_18t_2k (Aug 1, 2002)

Forgot to eject my magazine full of cd's before installing my new hu and rest of my system. Now I've got 6 cd's stuck in the useless stock changer... Can anyone let me know how to manually eject it? I have it out of the car now, and was tinkering a bit, but saw nothing that will let me do so. If I HAVE to, I'll hook it up to 12v power, but I have no idea which wires are +- in the wiring harness for the changer. There are 10 wires or so in there, and I don't want to fry the thing! ps - plugging the old hu in is not an option... 
thanks


----------



## wmccrorey (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Manual Eject of stock 6-disc changer (mk4_18t_2k)*

What you need is a thin piece of cardboard or laminated paper (like a brochure) Slide it under the cartridge in the cd changer and you'll trip the latch. The cartridge will just slide out afterwards. Good luck


----------



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

*for whoever finds this*

its a tad more complicated than that. the strip of whatever you use to trip the latch has to be thin enough to fit between the latch and the runner that sticks up next to it. about 1/4" wide or so. slide your jimmy in between the runner and the latch then wiggle it in the direction of the latch and IF there isn't a CD stuck in the player itself the cartridge will pop right out. my old one had a cd stuck and since the changer was dead and i didn't care i just took it apart to release the thing.


----------

